# Crimped Plants???



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I have had these plants in my tank for 6months, not sure what they are but they are thin and tall almost like Corkscrew Vals but without the twist.
Two days ago I turned on the lights in my tank and all of them are crimped as though they have been folded over like a piece of paper accordian style.
All my params are fine I think and they are growing great as are the other types of plants in my tank.

Anyone know what causes this? I am not feeding or fertilizing and I dont have co2.
My lights are on 12hrs a day and I havnt had a problem till now after approx 6months.
Do I possibly have too much current or something?

You can see the tip of the one in front of the heater started with this problem but now they all have it. Is there possibly some way to correct this or should I just leave them Be


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

The tallest strands right? If so it's prob so it can keep itself under the water


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

So should I trim them down then?


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

No ferts at all? Kinda surprised nothings died off really. Just looks like the current from your powerhead is folding them over. I let me plants grow tall and along the top of the water creating some shadows. You can trim them if you want itll just keep growing. Sometimes pruning actaully stimulates growth. I trim my tanks one or two times a month.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Feefa said:


> So should I trim them down then?


I wouldn't it starts to look cool after a while


----------

